# Vick's vaporizers and hedgies



## rubydissolution (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm posting two in one night...sheesh. Anyway, my bf and I just got into a huge fight because I wouldn't let him put a vaporizer with Vick's vapor in our bedroom with our hedgie. I couldn't find any information on it anywhere. 

Is it safe to have a vaporizer in the bedroom with Demi? With Vick's or with Water?


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

I hear ya about the fights, the other day I seriously yelled at my boyfriend for turning the "daylight" lights off in my hedgie's room. 

Anyways, I wouldn't put anything near your hedgie if it gives off a smell/scent that they're not used to. In my opinion, Vicks gives off a pretty strong odor, so it'll probably disturb your hedgie since they have such sensitive noises.

But the vaporizer gives off hot steam, but no smell, right (if you use just water)? I've never used one, so I'm not sure. If your boyfriend absolutely needs it, I would recommend putting it as far away from your hedgie as possible, and even maybe put a blanket over some of her cage so it doesn't bother her at all. 

Sorry I couldn't help on your other post, too


----------



## rubydissolution (Feb 24, 2014)

LOL I appreciate any insight at all. So, ty for the prompt responses!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

A vaporizer is actually a good idea as it humidifies the air which helps with hedgehogs tendency to have dry skin. 

Using Vicks in the vaporizer may bother hedgie's sensitive sense of smell and drive him crazy trying to annoint with it.


----------

